# Who is your provider/speed/cost?



## Jasonbp (Jun 17, 2002)

*Me:*

Provider- SBC Global

Speed- 1.5M/110K (I am pulling 1.268M/109K as I type this).

Cost- $29.99 a month (one year contract)

I just made a switch about a two week's ago. I was on a 680K/140K package at $49.99 a month, I saw the new packages and thought 'why not? its cheaper'. So, I lost some upload speed. Big deal!


----------



## marko (Jan 9, 2003)

Time Warner Cable runs the cable, Earthlink is my ISP. $42 a month for about 2.0M down/384K up. All in all I'm happy. Better than Sprint DSL(earthlink also my ISP there), which gave me 1.5/256 for $65.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Provider - CalWeb Internet

Speed - 56K dialup, usually get around 48000

Cost - 40 hours per work week.


----------



## dtcarson (Jan 10, 2003)

Time Warner/Road Runner
30 second Numion test just gave me 543kbps.
DSLreports just tested at 1910kbps/333kbps [I don't care too much about upload, I don't upload anything except text and occasional jpgs]. 
44.95.month and well worth it [no second phone line, always on, two computers and my work laptop all on at the same time when I work from home.]


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

Comcast:
1800/256 Mbps thats 220/30 kbps
45.95

But I Save 5 bucks on digital phone and save about 30 bucks alltogether because I no longer have SBC. My bill in the phone went down from 58 to 28.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Advanced Cable

3000/256

49.99 / month at work and I did have a T-1 also but dumped that because the cable is up 99.9% of the time

at home I have bellsouth 1500/256 for 15.95/ month


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

highstream.net
56k 
$8.50 month

Had Verizon DSL, but couldn't see $50 a month to check email and surf the web.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Time Warner/Earthlink Cable

Usually get around 2000/350 on dslreports' test servers during peak times

$41.99/mo, though still enjoying my first six months at $29.99


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

I dont Know the speed But im paying $51 a month


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Cablevision's Optimum Online

Speed: 8000/950 on average

$49.99/mo.


----------



## razorbackfan (Aug 18, 2002)

Wal-Mart Connect $9.94 a month
56k dialup
connect at 28k

Broadband is not offered where I live.


----------



## Soycrema (Feb 11, 2003)

Shrewsbury Community Cable Vision

550/128 for 39.99 a month


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

TWC here does 2000/355 I pay 54.95 because I do not have cable (44.95 with cable).


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

Cox HSI, 3Mbps x 256Kbps, $(I forget at the moment).

Runs well, teething problems after the @Home transition are declining as their network techs reinvent the wheel(read: they aren't consulting @Home's techs on what mistakes not to make, so they remake them).

Considering a DSL line on the side for traffic intense stuff and personal server hosting.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

BlackBearNet statewide access. $17-18 a month for dialup. Dialup is the only thing available where I am at. Waiting for higher speeds to come along at affordable rates.


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

TXU Communications DSL
$50/month

384K (1.5m Burst) Download / 128K upload


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kevin _
> *Cablevision's Optimum Online
> 
> Speed: 8000/950 on average
> ...


Ditto.


----------



## forklifter (Dec 21, 2002)

Lightning jack Wireless 39.95 512up 128 down Love it


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Earthlink Dialup.....$19.95, because I pay by the year, I think it's $21.95 normally.

TWC Roadrunner just became available to me about 2 months ago, this is the first sort of broadband I could reasonably get.
Maybe in the fall I'll make the change.


----------



## Bogy (Mar 23, 2002)

Cox Cable
3000/300
Around $35 a month. It's hard to tell exactly, because I have digital cable, local and long distance, and internet all through Cox, and with the bundled price its hard to sort out exactly what I pay for what. Unlike waydwolf I never noticed so much as a hiccup after the switch from @home.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

John Corn said:


> Earthlink Dialup.....$19.95, because I pay by the year, I think it's $21.95 normally.
> 
> TWC Roadrunner just became available to me about 2 months ago, this is the first sort of broadband I could reasonably get.
> Maybe in the fall I'll make the change.


John:

Earthlink Cable is available over Time Warner phone lines. You might want to look into the possibility of keeping your email address with Earthlink and then just making the switch over to broadband. It's cheaper than Roadrunner as well (First six months are $29.99, after that $41.99), much cheaper for non-cable subscribers. They might even let you change over before your contract ends if you get the right CSR. Just something to look into.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I think Earthlink is an alright deal if you go travelling state to state a lot because you can get their internet in a lot more cities than some of the other major internet providers like msn and aol and you can take use the internet wherever you go.


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

bills976 said:


> John:
> 
> Earthlink Cable is available over Time Warner phone lines.


Hah! !rolling Goes to show you that sleep is a VERY good thing!


----------



## angiodan (Sep 2, 2002)

Earthlink is not available in my TWC network. Here in Cape Coral, FL., I have tried repeatedly for the past year to switch to Earthlink, since it would be much cheaper than RR. They tell me their computers show us as a Comcast area, I even faxed them my bill to prove to them I'm billed by RR. 

I used to call every month to bug them, but I'm at the point of throwing in the towel.


----------



## Dgenx321 (Jan 1, 2003)

Wal-Mart Connect
56k Connect a 50.6 
9.94 a month

It sure beats paying the overpriced ISPs since cable isn't offered here.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

RCN cable (two way)
$39.00 per
around 384 Kbs down, much less up

(and way better than dial-up!)


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Cox cable
$34.99
about 3,000 Kbps


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

angiodan said:


> Earthlink is not available in my TWC network. Here in Cape Coral, FL., I have tried repeatedly for the past year to switch to Earthlink, since it would be much cheaper than RR. They tell me their computers show us as a Comcast area, I even faxed them my bill to prove to them I'm billed by RR.
> 
> I used to call every month to bug them, but I'm at the point of throwing in the towel.


My brother has RR in San Diego. He had Earthlink, but he had tons of trouble with the email working. He went back to RR. Pays about 2 dollars more a month, but he has better response.

What amazes me is both of you have the same company, yet night and day difference in quality. That is/was the problem with cable. Its all about the local people....


----------

